# Do you own a desktop?



## dpanshu (Apr 25, 2014)

Desktops are not selling anymore. Laptops are fast enough and are not too costly. Also tablets are available cheaply.

I am stating the facts. Look around there are very few shops selling desktops.

I want to ask if you own a desktop, what makes you keep one or buy a desktop over other options. 

Is it gaming?
Is it the way you use it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 25, 2014)

Desktops have many options to choose for gaming compared to Laptops.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 25, 2014)

I actually hate portables be it laptops, tabs or whatever because the only thing they are good at is portability. For everything else desktops are far better.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2014)

> First of all, you are posting in wrong section. Second, what is the purpose of this thread?

> Reasons for choosing desktop over laptop:

1. upgradibility
2. better configuration in same price
3. same configuration is much lower price
4. more processing power at same price
5. customizability
6. much longer warranty period than any laptop
7. can be modded
8. overclockability
9. easier to cleen
10. failure of one component can be quickly and easily compensated by replacing it with temporary part while orignal part is repaired
11. much better ergonomics

(Tell me if you want more points)

> Reasons for choosing laptop over desktop:

1. portability


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 25, 2014)

when you say desktop sales are low cause people donot need to upgrade every couple of years like in 2000s. Now for gamers who bought a quaad core in 2010/11 are still getting good enough performance for not to upgrade, just upgrade the GPU time to time, thats it . This does not mean people are not using desktops.


----------



## nifty_mats (Apr 25, 2014)

Test msg


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

if u get the right config , laptops are as good and upgradable as desktops
if u are faint of heart to open up a laptop then a desktop makes sense
otherwise the misconception that laptops are inferior isnt true


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> if u get the right config , laptops are as good and upgradable as desktops
> if u are faint of heart to open up a laptop then a desktop makes sense
> otherwise the misconception that laptops are inferior isnt true





- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> > First of all, you are posting in wrong section. Second, what is the purpose of this thread?
> 
> > Reasons for choosing desktop over laptop:
> 
> ...



recently every single post you make is just way too perfect..are you sure you are not a bot ?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> recently every single post you make is just way too perfect..are you sure you are not a bot ?



dude, im sick of ur lame comments on any post i make , ur arguements are invalid and like i said if u dont agree with others, act like they dont exist so yeah stop posting if u dont have anything valid to contribute, if u have something worth sharing , post it otherwise stop its really annoying


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2014)

> otherwise the misconception that laptops are inferior isnt true


harshil gave you 11 reasons why it is true .. i can think of a few more if you want but nooo,
these are all invalid points right ? we are all desktop fanboys who cant think beyond our desktop boundaries


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> if u get the right config , laptops are as good and upgradable as desktops
> if u are faint of heart to open up a laptop then a desktop makes sense
> otherwise the misconception that laptops are inferior isnt true



Tell me o' master how one upgrades a laptop??


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Tell me o' master how one upgrades a laptop??



nomad u are, upgrade gpu u must
*lmgtfy.com/?q=mxm+port

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> harshil gave you 11 reasons why it is true .. i can think of a few more if you want but nooo,
> these are all invalid points right ? we are all desktop fanboys who cant think beyond our desktop boundaries



theres 3 beautiful words i have to describe your lameness
fyi i never called u a desktop fanboy
i have both great laptops and desktops but i use my laptops more as its portable and decently powered
i never said desktops or laptops are bad i said both have their own limitations
for me too many wires and clutter caused by desktops isnt worth it though upgradability at great prices is good but by the time u need to upgrade a good desktop, its already worth buying a new one
unless ur the type who bought a p4 and kept upgrading it at high rates only to realize its bottlenecked and its better to buy an i3 based newer pc

my points were in addition to harshils points incase ur stupid not to notice that none of the points overlap or conflict


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2014)

Laptops have their uses though, portability is a big factor for people like me, especially for browsing and stuff like that.. thats why  i got myself a mid end ultrabook..
but gaming sucks on a laptop, my 36k rig (1.5 year old) can beat the crap out of most 50k laptops in games


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> nomad u are, upgrade gpu u must
> *lmgtfy.com/?q=mxm+port



Laptop GPUs are soldered to the motherboard and hence its not upgradeable. As far I know there are no laptops on the low to mid range with options for GPU upgrade.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 25, 2014)

Desktops will always be way ahead of laptops. You cannot upgrade the GPU and CPU of a laptop. So that ends the question of upgradabilty. It's true that for majority of the people out there a laptop will suffice. But that doesn't mean the desktops are useless.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Laptop GPUs are soldered to the motherboard and hence its not upgradeable. As far I know there are no laptops on the low to mid range with options for GPU upgrade.



did u even see the link i posted? alienware, msi ,clevo etc have the ability to upgrade gpu, cpu etc
there are tonnes of mid range laptops which can be upgraded

- - - Updated - - -



Neuron said:


> Desktops will always be way ahead of laptops. You cannot upgrade the GPU and CPU of a laptop. So that ends the question of upgradabilty. It's true that for majority of the people out there a laptop will suffice. But that doesn't mean the desktops are useless.



not all laptops are upgradable but some are
i never said desktops are useless 

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Laptops have their uses though, portability is a big factor for people like me, especially for browsing and stuff like that.. thats why  i got myself a mid end ultrabook..
> but gaming sucks on a laptop, my 36k rig (1.5 year old) can beat the crap out of most 50k laptops in games



like i said depends on config, a desktop i3 = an intel mobility i5 (m-series only not ulv) cpu
as for gpu, if u use an older ddr3 desktop gpu it cant beat a gddr5 laptop gpu 
so it all depends on the config
if u have a 50k rig with a 2500k its one of the best cpus even today and beats the crap out of most laptops and even desktops
heat, upgradability on the other hand is a totally different story


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 25, 2014)

@OP I stand corrected. But again it is very hard to upgrade as there are a lot of factors and availability.


----------



## seamon (Apr 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> @OP I stand corrected. But again it is very hard to upgrade as there are a lot of factors and availability.



In India availability is an issue but in US, they are as easily available as desktop components. 
To upgrade a laptop you just need a screwdriver. Any CPU(core i7s) will work as long the generation is same. GPU upgrading is even simpler. Just open it up, detach GPU and attach ANY MXM 3.0 compatible GPU. You do need to mod the bios but there are elaborate guides for that. Last of all, you still need juice so buying a new brick is a must but then again when people upgrade desktop GPUs, they usually buy a PSU too.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> @OP I stand corrected. But again it is very hard to upgrade as there are a lot of factors and availability.



The biggest being loss of warranty.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The biggest being loss of warranty.



not really mxm port upgrades are allowed as per warranty as well
the y5xx series by lenovo is a great example and so is alienware


----------



## seamon (Apr 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> not really mxm port upgrades are allowed as per warranty as well
> the y5xx series by lenovo is a great example and so is alienware



Lenovo laptops don't have MXM ports. They are SLI upgradable. Main GPU is soldered.
MXM=GTX 760m+


----------



## snap (Apr 25, 2014)

PC is superior to laptops 




Spoiler


----------



## Cilus (Apr 25, 2014)

Have you considered the fact that the most powerful Laptop GPU is equivalent to a mid range Desktop GPU. A GTX 780M cannot be compared with a desktop GTX 780 but maximum with a GTX 670? And cost, 880M upgrade in custom made laptop like Clevo, Cyberpower or Eurocom will cost you more than $500. In a matter of fact the most powerful laptop GPU of current time can't max out today's game at 1080P resolution. Now you are shouting like upgrade is possible but a $550 + upgrade is not viable solution in any time. Also MXM slots based Laptops are having very limited choice of GPU as most of the times Laptop manufacturers tailor made the GPU from the original specifications to accommodate heat and power consumption of that specific laptop.
So you can't just buy any 780M laptop GPU for your upgradable laptop, you have to look for the specific model which is supported by your laptop vendor and you might find that no 780M upgrade is actually available for your lappy.

Similarly, lets come to the processing power. Even the Intel 4th Generation Core i7 4900QM with a tray price of $570 is far less powerful than a $250 2nd Generation i7 2700K in 95% of cases. So, even though upgrade is possible, they are extremely costly in laptops (Most of the custom configurable Laptops start from $1000 +) and even after buying the most expensive upgrades, you can't match the performance of a upper mid range desktop configuration.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> Lenovo laptops don't have MXM ports. They are SLI upgradable. Main GPU is soldered.
> MXM=GTX 760m+



ohh okk i thought the 2nd gpu was a mxm my bad
still the point remains that laptop gpus can be upped


----------



## Cilus (Apr 25, 2014)

^^ By spending $250 for a GT 750M which is equivalent to a HD 7770 available at $100.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Have you considered the fact that the most powerful Laptop GPU is equivalent to a mid range Desktop GPU. A GTX 780M cannot be compared with a desktop GTX 780 but maximum with a GTX 670? And cost, 880M upgrade in custom made laptop like Clevo, Cyberpower or Eurocom will cost you more than $500. In a matter of fact the most powerful laptop GPU of current time can't max out today's game at 1080P resolution. Now you are shouting like upgrade is possible but a $550 + upgrade is not viable solution in any time. Also MXM slots based Laptops are having very limited choice of GPU as most of the times Laptop manufacturers tailor made the GPU from the original specifications to accommodate heat and power consumption of that specific laptop.
> So you can't just buy any 780M laptop GPU for your upgradable laptop, you have to look for the specific model which is supported by your laptop vendor and you might find that no 780M upgrade is actually available for your lappy.
> 
> Similarly, lets come to the processing power. Even the Intel 4th Generation Core i7 4900QM with a tray price of $570 is far less powerful than a $250 2nd Generation i7 2700K in 95% of cases. So, even though upgrade is possible, they are extremely costly in laptops (Most of the custom configurable Laptops start from $1000 +) and even after buying the most expensive upgrades, you can't match the performance of a upper mid range desktop configuration.



but we come down to portability and ease as well plus $800 desktops configs are equivalent to $1000 laptops usually though by the time the time arises to upgrade, u might as well get a new system be it a laptop or desktop
frankenbuilds are cheaper i know but less reliable as each part has aged differently
id rather spend on a high end laptop and buy new systems every 2-3 years than upgrade my desktop to a better but outdated cpu (or mobo)

- - - Updated - - -



Cilus said:


> ^^ By spending $250 for a GT 750M which is equivalent to a HD 7770 available at $100.



again portability and space plus that wow factor when u enter college with that thing
with a decent desktop u may have the best parts etc but ull not be able to have epic lan parties with friends etc
price is a different thing, i only said certain laptops can be upgraded,i know people who are willing to spend extra to upgrade their laptop ( not me , i have both a great laptop and a great desktop which i like to change every few years  )

though yeah, laptop gpu upgrades arent for everyone(price wise etc)

- - - Updated - - -

my point wasnt about price, it was the possibility , dont misunderstand


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 25, 2014)

Why can't I have a LAN party with a desktop?
And dude I have a HP and am sure as hell it is not upgradable.
And yeah apart from price power, cooling etc comes in laptop upgrades which is far more easier in a PC. And in Indian scenario I think one should give up on laptop upgrading due to availability


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2014)

The first thing that you think of after getting a laptop is "I wish I had bought a desktop instead"


Spoiler



Doesn't apply to those who use a laptop for just music/movies/web


----------



## Cilus (Apr 25, 2014)

Buddy, we are buying it for gaming, not for getting wow factor in college.



> but we come down to portability and ease as well plus $800 desktops configs are equivalent to $1000 laptops usually though by the time the time arises to upgrade, u might as well get a new system be it a laptop or desktop
> frankenbuilds are cheaper i know but less reliable as each part has aged differently
> id rather spend on a high end laptop and buy new systems every 2-3 years than upgrade my desktop to a better but outdated cpu (or mobo)



Really? *An outdated i7 2700K still has more horse power than a latest 4th gen extreme high end i7 4900MQ laptop GPU.* So instead of spending $1400 in every two years,spend $400 on average to get a new GPU in every two year....does it sounds too dumb to you? And you are just saying upgrade is possible, why are you not considering the cost involving to update it? Spending $1400 in every two year to get a new laptop which still lags on performance when compared to a 2 years old Desktop configuration .... idon't think is a good idea.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Why can't I have a LAN party with a desktop?
> And dude I have a HP and am sure as hell it is not upgradable.
> And yeah apart from price power, cooling etc comes in laptop upgrades which is far more easier in a PC. And in Indian scenario I think one should give up on laptop upgrading due to availability



facepalm , i never said u could upgrade ur HP or something
i said with the right config, u can upgrade a laptop, i said its possible, i never said its cheap or something
as for cooling, heating is present but a cooling pad is great to tackle heating
as for lan parties, imagine ur friend has a lan party at his place or something and u can only walk or take a rickshaw to get there imagine the time and effort including stares u get when u carry a desktop,monitor,keyboard,mouse etc 
they will assume u are carrying it to install it in someones house or sell it
ill take today for an example-
my friend actually had a lan party at his place and we all had awesome laptops(lenovo y510p, alienware m14x,inspiron turbo,msi and a z500) except for two who had great desktops (like 90k rigs i guess, i7 etc etc) but one couldnt come as he didnt have a system to play on (or bring) and the other brought his netbook so we all played a few rounds of CS so all could play and later we took turns to share our laptops with him


----------



## snap (Apr 25, 2014)

Laptop is a good idea only when space is extremely limited


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 25, 2014)

Cilus said:


> *An outdated i7 2700K still has more horse power than a latest 4th gen extreme high end i7 4900MQ laptop GPU.*



Forget the i7, an oc'ed i5 2500k has more power...


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 25, 2014)

That's my point. We can't upgrade laptops like HP. Buying a 1000 dollar laptop and spending another 500 to upgrade just don't make sense when in 3/4 of that price you can get a more powerful desktop. Laptops good for office work but for gaming meh! I prefer desktop


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2014)

What other laptop besides alienware and lenovo AVAILABLE in india are upgradable (GPU wise)
Clevo and Sager have some models but none of them are available in ind


----------



## seamon (Apr 25, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Have you considered the fact that the most powerful Laptop GPU is equivalent to a mid range Desktop GPU. A GTX 780M cannot be compared with a desktop GTX 780 but maximum with a GTX 670? And cost, 880M upgrade in custom made laptop like Clevo, Cyberpower or Eurocom will cost you more than $500. In a matter of fact the most powerful laptop GPU of current time can't max out today's game at 1080P resolution. Now you are shouting like upgrade is possible but a $550 + upgrade is not viable solution in any time. Also MXM slots based Laptops are having very limited choice of GPU as most of the times Laptop manufacturers tailor made the GPU from the original specifications to accommodate heat and power consumption of that specific laptop.
> So you can't just buy any 780M laptop GPU for your upgradable laptop, you have to look for the specific model which is supported by your laptop vendor and you might find that no 780M upgrade is actually available for your lappy.
> 
> Similarly, lets come to the processing power. Even the Intel 4th Generation Core i7 4900QM with a tray price of $570 is far less powerful than a $250 2nd Generation i7 2700K in 95% of cases. So, even though upgrade is possible, they are extremely costly in laptops (Most of the custom configurable Laptops start from $1000 +) and even after buying the most expensive upgrades, you can't match the performance of a upper mid range desktop configuration.



BS.......whole post except the comparisons is a crappy collection of wrong info.
GTX 880m is enough for any game and can max out all current games and possibly future games of 2014. I am guessing it will be reduced to very high(from ultra) by Witcher 3 which will probably have Ubersampling.

Laptop manufacturers don't manufacture MXM cards, they are directly manufactured by Nvidia and AMD. So ANY MXM 3.0 card extracted from ANY laptop will work in ANY laptop of ANY manufacturer. 

PS:In Eurocom's top model(which is a 17" behemoth), you can fit it core i7 4770K. That's a freakin desktop CPU.
It also has GTX 880m SLI which is equivalent in performance to a GTX TITAN.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> What other laptop besides alienware and lenovo AVAILABLE in india are upgradable (GPU wise)
> Clevo and Sager have some models but none of them are available in ind



Clevo laptops are available in India here:
www.azom.co.in

All workstations notebooks are upgradable such as Dell Precision, HP ZBOOK 15/17.
Soon to be released MSI are upgradable.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2014)

Btw, a 750M is a class 2 rated video card according to Notebookcheck.. its waay below HD 7770
650M SLI is one step below a normal HD 7770..
Considering the price, a desktop GPU trumps them in price/performance ratio

Similarly, the strongest desktop i3 4340 has a passmark score of 5092, much ahead of most laptop M series 4th gen i5s

Not to mention, combined cost will be less than 3/4 the cost of laptop parts


----------



## seamon (Apr 25, 2014)

I am not saying that desktops are bad, they just impose too many restrictions on you. If you feel like playing in another room, you can't. If you feel like gaming on the move, you can't. Desktop gamers have to wait the entire day and dream about gaming on their uber systems after reaching home but while laptop gamers can take out their weapons anytime for a quick kill or two.

Desktops will always be infinitely more upgradable and powerful(in the same budget) than laptops but laptops are next gen thingies and I think the gap between laptop and desktop components in terms of performance is decreasing and soon laptops will take over. 

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Btw, a 750M is a class 2 rated video card according to Notebookcheck.. its waay below HD 7770
> 650M SLI is one step below a normal HD 7770..
> Considering the price, a desktop GPU trumps them in price/performance ratio
> 
> ...



GT 750m is not considered a gaming card. It's only due to low standards of laptop components in India that we consider it to be the "best". In US nothing lower than GTX 760m is considered a gaming card.

- - - Updated - - -

GTX 760m=low-mid end gaming card in USA.

- - - Updated - - -

Desktops will always pawn laptops in price/performance ratio. -.-


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Btw, a 750M is a class 2 rated video card according to Notebookcheck.. its waay below HD 7770
> 650M SLI is one step below a normal HD 7770..
> Considering the price, a desktop GPU trumps them in price/performance ratio
> 
> ...



did u know specs on paper and real world performance has a huge difference
its like saying trucks have bigger engine , so they are faster than a sports car


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 25, 2014)

lol i really did facepalm several time after reading op's first post.I was like are you fkin kiddin me bro??


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2014)

Some buy bikes. Others build their own bikes, mod it and give them more power or customize them to suit their taste in style or needs.

Ones who prefer desktops over laptop even for regular work, are of the later category. EOD.


----------



## seamon (Apr 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Some buy bikes. Others build their own bikes, mod it and give them more power or customize them to suit their taste in style or needs.
> 
> Ones who prefer desktops over laptop even for regular work, are of the later category. EOD.



I bought a laptop. I didn't like it. I  upgraded it's GPU, cooling system, RAM and added a SSD. I then OCed the GPU. So do I belong to the category of people who buy Jet planes and mod them?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> I bought a laptop. I didn't like it. I  upgraded it's GPU, cooling system, RAM and added a SSD. I then OCed the GPU. So do I belong to the category of people who buy Jet planes and mod them?



You belong to the category of people who buy a helicopter, and convert them into Jet Planes.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You belong to the category of people who buy a helicopter, and convert them into Jet Planes.



yeah an F18


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 25, 2014)

dpanshu said:


> Desktops are not selling anymore. Laptops are fast enough and are not too costly. Also tablets are available cheaply.
> 
> I am stating the facts. Look around there are very few shops selling desktops.
> 
> ...



Laptop market lat east in the low and mid range is stagnant. At least that's what my friends working in the concerned companies say. There was a huge boom in sales after win 7 was released and then the market has become stagnant. Why do you think Dell, Lenovo, Asus are slowly making their way in the tablet market?


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 25, 2014)

What about the screen size , i like gaming on a 24inch screen not a small 17" one...


----------



## seamon (Apr 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Laptop market lat east in the low and mid range is stagnant. At least that's what my friends working in the concerned companies say. There was a huge boom in sales after win 7 was released and then the market has become stagnant. Why do you think Dell, Lenovo, Asus are slowly making their way in the tablet market?



This is because tablets are next gen to laptops. Laptops in low-mid segment are mainly used by business people whose main concern is portability and battery life. Tablets are way more portable than laptops(in the sense one can use them anytime) so if tablets sufficed for everything than can be done on laptops , these people started using them more leading to the decline of laptops in this segment.
BTW this is not affecting laptops in the gaming segment because tablet gaming industry is not that developed as of yet.

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> What about the screen size , i like gaming on a 24inch screen not a small 17" one...



I game on my 42" TV.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> This is because tablets are next gen to laptops. Laptops in low-mid segment are mainly used by business people whose main concern is portability and battery life. Tablets are way more portable than laptops(in the sense one can use them anytime) so if tablets sufficed for everything than can be done on laptops , these people started using them more leading to the decline of laptops in this segment.
> BTW this is not affecting laptops in the gaming segment because tablet gaming industry is not that developed as of yet.



Exactly.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> This is because tablets are next gen to laptops. Laptops in low-mid segment are mainly used by business people whose main concern is portability and battery life. Tablets are way more portable than laptops(in the sense one can use them anytime) so if tablets sufficed for everything than can be done on laptops , these people started using them more leading to the decline of laptops in this segment.
> BTW this is not affecting laptops in the gaming segment because tablet gaming industry is not that developed as of yet.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



flappy bird or angry bird?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 25, 2014)

lol at this thread ... I thought it was fairly common to everyone that desktop > laptops > tablet pc's .

INB4 Lock ?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> lol at this thread ... I thought it was fairly common to everyone that desktop > laptops > tablet pc's .
> 
> INB4 Lock ?



humongous facepalm
thats like saying truck>suv>sportscar 
each has its own advantages and disadvantages


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2014)

Jesus Christ! This is a ridiculous thread. I'm not sleeping right? I mean I'm awake and I'm reading this type of comment?


seamon said:


> I am not saying that desktops are bad, they just impose too many restrictions on you.



The only disadvantage a desktop impose is someone's inability to upgrade at a timely manner and the patience needed to put together the rig by yourself. 

Whoever even thought about comparing a desktop and a bloody laptop, well 

We who have a desktop, and always will have one over a crap laptop (by crap I mean Alienware and those kinds) are serious people, who don't go to college to show off others look I've this, or game while moving ( seriously people game when they are moving :O ) but game seriously, I mean in a fixed place, a serious gamer doesn't dance while playing or move the set up at a different place, or the professionals, who edit tons of videos and all those kinds.

I see why laptop is being preferred by kids  Stay within what you like, discuss about it at length, I don't care, but don't even try to compare something serious with a piece of joke, I beg you.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> flappy bird or angry bird?


 The former possibly, even Angry Birds will fall 

Some people keep mentioning about the size, and some even play at 25 frames and think it's great  However there's one thing called resolution.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2014)

dpanshu said:


> Is it gaming?
> Is it the way you use it?


No, neither, but Common Sense.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> I game on my 42" TV.


This thread is about "Desktop vs. Laptop" and not "Desktop vs. Laptop + 42" TV".  So desktop is a clear winner when it comes to screen size.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> This thread is about "Desktop vs. Laptop" and not "Desktop vs. Laptop + 42" TV".  So desktop is a clear winner when it comes to screen size.



so wait in ur manner of speaking, does the desktop of urs come with an inbuilt screen? 
thats a bad arguement
ohh and can u carry around ur desktop everywhere and connect it to any display u wish?


----------



## snap (Apr 25, 2014)

tablets are just a fad and laptops not for heavy gaming


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
I guess most people consider the monitor to be a part of their desktop system. I might be wrong though. Whereas everyone who has a laptop and wishes to game on a large screen, may not have access to one. A 40"+ 1080p TV doesn't come cheap.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Jesus Christ! This is a ridiculous thread. I'm not sleeping right? I mean I'm awake and I'm reading this type of comment?
> 
> 
> The only disadvantage a desktop impose is someone's inability to upgrade at a timely manner and the patience needed to put together the rig by yourself.
> ...



just wow dude ,ur points are not fully valid 
there are laptops better than mid range desktops too
for eg a laptop i5(M-series) is roughly equivalent than a desktop i3
heres an interesting link for this subject
*www.cpubenchmark.net/common_cpus.html
ohh and check out the 2500k and the 3630qm benchmarks


----------



## RBX (Apr 25, 2014)

snap said:


> PC is superior to laptops
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A laptop is a PC. The word you're looking for is _desktop_.


----------



## R2K (Apr 25, 2014)

Sarath said:


> The first thing that you think of after getting a laptop is "I wish I had bought a desktop instead"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I felt like I should have gone for an Ipad instead of the laptop. Not that the laptop is bad or anything but its really an overkill for what I'm actually doing with it. An ipad might have sufficed my needs for half the price


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 25, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, we are buying it for gaming, not for getting wow factor in college.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? *An outdated i7 2700K still has more horse power than a latest 4th gen extreme high end i7 4900MQ laptop GPU.* So instead of spending $1400 in every two years,spend $400 on average to get a new GPU in every two year....does it sounds too dumb to you? And you are just saying upgrade is possible, why are you not considering the cost involving to update it? Spending $1400 in every two year to get a new laptop which still lags on performance when compared to a 2 years old Desktop configuration .... idon't think is a good idea.



he's just saying that it is possible, there is and maybe will never be logic behind that. its just a *possibility*
and if one can afford, then why not?



kkn13 said:


> we all played a few rounds of CS



you guys bought those laptops to just play cs in a lan party?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> just wow dude ,ur points are not fully valid
> there are laptops better than mid range desktops too
> for eg a laptop i5(M-series) is roughly equivalent than a desktop i3
> heres an interesting link for this subject
> ...



1) you are comparing an entire generation gap worth of benchmark.. sandy bridge vs ivy bridge and that too an i7 vs an i5.. 
2) Even then, the sandy bridge desktop cpu wins because of it's price/performance ratio, also note the laptops the processor itself ships with, they must be super high end most likely costing 1 lakh plus.. at a 1 lakh budget, no sane person would go for a i5 2500k..
3) You yourself said benchmarks mean nothing, so why counter your own point ? (again)
4) No one plays LAN Party anymore.. its not 2003, ask all the veteran gamers in TDF, everythings online now, league of legends, Dota 2, BF3, .. that is how multiplayer is meant to be played, not hauling your ass to a friend's house to enjoy a few rounds of tdm.. that is the reason very few newer games support LAN functionaliyy


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ever heard of Gameranger mate


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
> I guess most people consider the monitor to be a part of their desktop system. I might be wrong though. Whereas everyone who has a laptop and wishes to game on a large screen, may not have access to one. A 40"+ 1080p TV doesn't come cheap.



well thats a different story but yet any display that can be connected to a desktop can be connected to a laptop as well

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> he's just saying that it is possible, there is and maybe will never be logic behind that. its just a *possibility*
> and if one can afford, then why not?
> 
> 
> ...



no read the post again, i havent lost it 
one of our friends had a netbook (and a good desktop at home) so we payed a few rounds of cs so he doesnt feel left out 
we played crisis 1 and blur as well
the buying alienwares to play 1.6 would have made an epic tech joke though  
u got my point about the laptop gpu thing correctly though 
- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> 1) you are comparing an entire generation gap worth of benchmark.. sandy bridge vs ivy bridge and that too an i7 vs an i5..
> 2) Even then, the sandy bridge desktop cpu wins because of it's price/performance ratio, also note the laptops the processor itself ships with, they must be super high end most likely costing 1 lakh plus.. at a 1 lakh budget, no sane person would go for a i5 2500k..
> 3) You yourself said benchmarks mean nothing, so why counter your own point ? (again)
> 4) No one plays LAN Party anymore.. its not 2003, ask all the veteran gamers in TDF, everythings online now, league of legends, Dota 2, BF3, .. that is how multiplayer is meant to be played, not hauling your ass to a friend's house to enjoy a few rounds of tdm.. that is the reason very few newer games support LAN functionaliyy



wyat??what u smoking man? learn to READ before posting
u countered ur own point!! it proves that ur sandy bridge $1000 pc will be beaten by a "mere" ivy bridge laptop worth $800 so desktops get outdated fast is what u are saying
benchmarks differ for real world performance yes but it was to prove a point, nevertheless it shows even in real world performance they should be equal on stock speeds and similiar ram etc
lan parties are outdated? how old are u?u complained about ur 512kbps connection previously
though i play on lan and online i have a 25mbps connection 
fewer games support lan?? seriously man ur fighting a lost battle and are trying to make points to counter the "laptopfanboys" (this time im a different fanboy right)
u mad bro? 

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Ever heard of Gameranger mate



heard of network lag mate


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> 1) you are comparing an entire generation gap worth of benchmark.. sandy bridge vs ivy bridge and that too an i7 vs an i5..
> 2) Even then, the sandy bridge desktop cpu wins because of it's price/performance ratio, also note the laptops the processor itself ships with, they must be super high end most likely costing 1 lakh plus.. at a 1 lakh budget, no sane person would go for a i5 2500k..
> 3) You yourself said benchmarks mean nothing, so why counter your own point ? (again)
> 4) No one plays LAN Party anymore.. its not 2003, ask all the veteran gamers in TDF, everythings online now, league of legends, Dota 2, BF3, .. that is how multiplayer is meant to be played, not hauling your ass to a friend's house to enjoy a few rounds of tdm.. that is the reason very few newer games support LAN functionaliyy


Pretty sure that benchmark used the 2500k at stock speeds.. once over clocked it should reach same or better performance...


----------



## seamon (Apr 26, 2014)

I am still clueless why some people are trying to compare desktop performance with laptop performance. These 2 are in completely different leagues. A laptop can never come near a desktop in the same budget in terms of performance.
While this may look good on paper, desktops have absolutely ZERO mobility. You can't move your @$$ and decide to play somewhere else. You are restricted and bound by shackles to play at the same place.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am still clueless why some people are trying to compare desktop performance with laptop performance. These 2 are in completely different leagues. A laptop can never come near a desktop in the same budget in terms of performance.
> While this may look good on paper, desktops have absolutely ZERO mobility. You can't move your @$$ and decide to play somewhere else. You are restricted and bound by shackles to play at the same place.



exactly!!

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> Pretty sure that benchmark used the 2500k at stock speeds.. once over clocked it should reach same or better performance...



yeah but not everyone overclocks right, some are faint of heart


----------



## hitesh (Apr 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> While this may look good on paper, desktops have absolutely ZERO mobility. You can't move your @$$ and decide to play somewhere else. You are restricted and bound by shackles to play at the same place.



AFAIK majority of the gamers don't need the mobility factor for gaming.  

btw when you say you need mobility, where exactly do you intend to play ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 26, 2014)

I own a desktop. I don't intend to buy a laptop in the near future, I don't really need mobility. 
I feel more comfortable using a desktop than a laptop.


----------



## snap (Apr 26, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Jesus Christ! This is a ridiculous thread. I'm not sleeping right? I mean I'm awake and I'm reading this type of comment?
> 
> 
> The only disadvantage a desktop impose is someone's inability to upgrade at a timely manner and the patience needed to put together the rig by yourself.
> ...



 +1


----------



## ratul (Apr 26, 2014)

this thread is about to get locked IMHO.. 
btw, i own a mid-high range for indians laptop and an average desktop, and all this discussion can be concluded in one sentence:
"Laptop for portability, desktop for power. If you have money, why don't you buy both mf.."


----------



## Gollum (Apr 26, 2014)

a ga!ming laptop is meant for gaming. it is portable but very heavy. sure playing with your mates sitting next to you is wayy better than just hearing their vpice over the headset. you can always kick him if he was sitting next to you amd killed you in a deathmatch. 

but no, real gamers play on desktops and some of them have gaming laptops for show.

for starters, notebook keyboard is not ergonomic at all.
you cannot play an fps with a touchpad
so called laptop gamers connect a monitor/tv+kb+mouse to their laptop and then game. essentially making their "laptop" a desktop.

i dont care anyway. i used to be pc gamer, been there, done that, **** pc and pc games, consoles ftw!!! 

consoles are made for games- dont like it, go cry to your mama ok.

summary=fastest gaming laptop<fastest gaming pc
for portability=most portable notebook>most portable desktop
most regular consumer notebooks are not upgradable beyond mempory and hdd upgrade. all desktop apart from all in one desktops and some oem ones are upgradable in almost all aspects.

so, desktop wins performance and upgrade war and laptop wins portability war


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 26, 2014)

Whenever I imagine myself playing game like a hardcore gamer, always imagined on PC or console, not in laptop. If you want to game, get desktop.
Who started the comparison between laptop and desktop for games?


----------



## R2K (Apr 26, 2014)

If you want to game, get a freaking console. Its better if you really care about the performance and graphics in the games. PC gets outdated in less than a year for new games even if you spend triple the amount you might spend on a console.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> well thats a different story but yet any display that can be connected to a desktop can be connected to a laptop as well
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



you are such a dork  Cilus gave up, Harshil gave up and now I give up.. Talking to a wall makes more sense than you do


----------



## seamon (Apr 26, 2014)

Consoles lose in resolution.
and FPS games with a controller.............ewwwwww!!

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> you are such a dork  Cilus gave up, Harshil gave up and now I give up.. Talking to a wall makes more sense than you do



Cilus was way too ignorant about laptops to even have valid arguments imo.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 26, 2014)

Brace yourselves: console vs PC posts are coming.
Rushes to grab popcorn


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 26, 2014)

I feel like trolling.


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2014)

And soon this thread gets the love of lock.

On topic:
I like the gaming on big screen and pure performance. Desktop at home.

Laptop when I am away from home.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> you are such a dork  Cilus gave up, Harshil gave up and now I give up.. Talking to a wall makes more sense than you do



well we all know who is off topic all the time
u should have given up on the internet instead of going to everything i post and put baseless arguements and start a tech war in the forums
one more time u do this , i swear i will report ur sad , i know ur game believe me
stick to the topic

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Brace yourselves: console vs PC posts are coming.
> Rushes to grab popcorn



lol if that happens we previous posters will be on the same side!! 

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Consoles lose in resolution.
> and FPS games with a controller.............ewwwwww!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



exactly my thoughts!! 
though i feel a disturbance in the force like console and pc people getting ready to fight unless this gets locked which it should soon imho


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2014)

Stick to the discussion without name calling.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Faun said:


> Stick to the discussion without name calling.



thanks!


----------



## seamon (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes I own a desktop. 
CPU-Pentium 4.(God knows its frequency)
RAM-256MB
GPU-Intel Integrated.
PSU-God knows.


----------



## dpanshu (Apr 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yes I own a desktop.
> CPU-Pentium 4.(God knows its frequency)
> RAM-256MB
> GPU-Intel Integrated.
> PSU-God knows.






why do you even have it?


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 26, 2014)

Nostalgia?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yes I own a desktop.
> CPU-Pentium 4.(God knows its frequency)
> RAM-256MB
> GPU-Intel Integrated.
> PSU-God knows.


Ignorance or lie.

If it's the former then the validity of this topic is accepted. Unbelievable how someone has a desktop and doesn't even know the frequency of the CPU or what PSU it has, and then even more crazily the falling / poor attempt to establish plus factors of a laptop over a desktop. It's like someone is trying to teach about elasticity but he doesn't know what is Physics or have any idea about it. Ironic. 

If it's the latter, then there's nothing new or surprising in it.

The problem nowadays is people construct their own opinion, however ridiculous that is, and think it's a fact. Lack of maturity actually.

This topic should be locked. However this is not _the worst_ topic in Digit, so it might flow for a little while too.

So keep jibber jabbering till it lasts.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Lol I'm guessing he was being sarcastic  Whatever it was funny though , thread was also nice while it lasted


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 26, 2014)

i would agree one has a desktop and he doesnt know what frq his cpu is and what psu then he has no right to debate here.


----------



## seamon (Apr 26, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> i would agree one has a desktop and he doesnt know what frq his cpu is and what psu then he has no right to debate here.



It's not here with me. It's in my other home lying around with some packaged stuff which I never bothered to open after my family's transfer from yet another state.
Tl;Dr it's complicated.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 26, 2014)

I use desktop for running servers,downloading, and low end gaming. Monitor is still CRT but I can manage running 2012-13 titles on it at low reso. 
i3-2120. Oh here's the freq. : 3.3ghz
4gb ram 
Intel hd2000


----------



## RBX (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like everyone here wants computers just for gaming. Laptops are great for studying/work.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 27, 2014)

one really good point in favour of laptops or specifically netbooks is, they are light and can run full windows and have a 5 hr battery life. my 5 year old lenovo netbook runs like a breeze on xp. i think 11.6 in is the best size offering great portability. 15 in lappies are a waste imo if u already have a desktop and are not travelling frequently


----------



## seamon (Apr 27, 2014)

So in the final analysis...
For stable gaming PC>laptop>console.
For gaming on the move(college,school,vacation,hotel,office,airport,train,airplane)
Laptop>>>pc/console(non-existant)
For exclusives console>>pc/laptop
Performance(without budget)c>laptop>>console.
Budget:console>Pc>laptop.
As you can see it all depends on one's lifestyle and the platform doesn't matter as long as one game's. 
As Min Liang Tan said, instead of ripping ourselves (gamers) apart into fragments, gamers should unite as one.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 27, 2014)

desktops still rule at workplace. Sale won't stop or drop
actually, just remembered that some workplaces are moving computing to cloud and giving laptops only to employes.


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Apr 28, 2014)

For serious work it has to be the desktop for me. I haven't needed a laptop of late. For portability and casual browsing, I have found my iPad to be the best companion.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

mods kindly close this thread. this true bandwidth wastage even if its free (office net )



seamon said:


> I am not saying that desktops are bad, they just impose too many restrictions on you. If you feel like playing in another room, you can't. If you feel like gaming on the move, you can't. Desktop gamers have to wait the entire day and dream about gaming on their uber systems after reaching home but while laptop gamers can take out their weapons anytime for a quick kill or two.



i say, i will wait out the whole day patiently to go back to my lil cove and switch on my desktop to game in all its glory. its worth the wait. 
and a quick kill or two is all you'll get, coz after that you'll be running around for the charger point. 



seamon said:


> Desktops will always be infinitely more upgradable and powerful(in the same budget) than laptops but laptops are next gen thingies and *I think the gap between laptop and desktop components in terms of performance is decreasing and soon laptops will take over.*



try getting a laptop with the power equivalent to a i7 + titan anytime *soon*.

- - - Updated - - -

and for those screaming about gaming on the move, i dont think you have taken out your prized gaming lappys out of your home much. 

and even if you have, have you really played it "on the move"? like in the bus/car/rickshaw/train/whateva??

no? 

and i bet before starting a prolonged gaming session, you plug your charger [the laptop's] to the plug point, make sure its charging. 

yeah??

well sh!t. you got an inferior desktop on your hands.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes I own a desktop.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 28, 2014)

more than 90% of people who use computers aren't gamers! they don't need a desktop.


----------



## seamon (Apr 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> mods kindly close this thread. this true bandwidth wastage even if its free (office net )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about vacations? If you go out then will you wait 2-3 weeks for your "cove"?

Alienware 18 and Euromcom's top model should cost around 1.8 lakhs(excluding import). Both have GTX 880m SLI which is 10% more powerful than the old TITAN. Eurcom even packs a desktop core i7 4770K CPU whereas AW has the core i7 4960XM. That's "i7+titan" equivalent performance. Now considering the total cost of both my laptops, which is round about to 1.8 lakhs, if I were in US one of these could have been in my hands now(But I doubt I'd like something that bulky).

Trains have plug points so you can easily game while in them. Hell even some buses have them too. rickshaw  seriously? Oh wait, a rickshaw in Bangalore provides wifi service inside it(google it, there's a TOI article on it), that will probably have plug points inside it too. I have played games in my car too. xD You can actually play quite respectably while on battery. 

In some laptops such as Alienwares and Blade, I think you can play with full performance for an hour or two(on blade).

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> more than 90% of people who use computers aren't gamers! they don't need a desktop.



There are 1.5 billion gamers in the world btw.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> There are 1.5 billion gamers in the world btw.



why do you think facebook paid 19billon ?

ok i will stop being arrogant and give some info.. 

its mobile where its at..I have met many game developers, mobile dev far outnumber PC..
unity3d is a super hit.. most games are played on mobile and not pc...
i am a game engine developer myself and being in this industry, i know exactly what's happening!

also hav seen the regret in eyes of game engine developers who were late to mobile party.. read unreal, crytek and my own team


----------



## seamon (Apr 28, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> why do you think facebook paid 19billon ?
> 
> ok i will stop being arrogant and give some info..
> 
> ...



Good enough.
Still all gaming world championships are held on PC and not on mobiles/tablets(that would look pretty stupid imo)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Good enough.
> Still all gaming world championships are held on PC and not on mobiles/tablets(that would look pretty stupid imo)



am a big fan of esports, watch twitch.. daily.. its all PC gaming.. and of course consoles..

however Hearthstone has come for iPad and I played a hearthstone contest at a blizzard party in san francisco on the iPads!! So yeah, its still there.. expect large touch screens for eSports gaming as touch based games evolve.. in future.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 28, 2014)

Game development on multiple platforms is a win win for everyone. Developers can port it if feasible thus earning more. Moreover, all the big budget game releases like MW, they dont even have to care about mobile portability for profits as last i heard , the last MW Game earned 700 million in 5 days.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> What about vacations? If you go out then will you wait 2-3 weeks for your "cove"?
> 
> Alienware 18 and Euromcom's top model should cost around 1.8 lakhs(excluding import). Both have GTX 880m SLI which is 10% more powerful than the old TITAN. Eurcom even packs a desktop core i7 4770K CPU whereas AW has the core i7 4960XM. That's "i7+titan" equivalent performance. Now considering the total cost of both my laptops, which is round about to 1.8 lakhs, if I were in US one of these could have been in my hands now(But I doubt I'd like something that bulky).
> 
> ...



1.8 lakhs??? You can get twice the performance in that price.


----------



## seamon (Apr 28, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Game development on multiple platforms is a win win for everyone. Developers can port it if feasible thus earning more. Moreover, all the big budget game releases like MW, they dont even have to care about mobile portability for profits as last i heard , the last MW Game earned 700 million in 5 days.



This will make competitive gaming a problem as touch and mouse/KB combo have different play styles.

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> 1.8 lakhs??? You can get twice the performance in that price.



70k of that was free .
I can't take that "twice performance" with me to my other houses in other states plus my other arguments which are too many to repeat. I am a laptop fanboy(I admit it).

- - - Updated - - -

Besides I can play all games at near ultra(1080p) and most at ultra anyway, what more do I need? I'mma replace this laptop in a year or two.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 29, 2014)

ignore this comment just wanted to subscribe to hilarious discussion........

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> It's not here with me. It's in my other home lying around with some packaged stuff which I never bothered to open after my family's transfer from yet another state.
> Tl;Dr it's complicated.


yet another state???? what u do???

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> What about vacations? If you go out then will you wait 2-3 weeks for your "cove"?
> 
> Alienware 18 and Euromcom's top model should cost around 1.8 lakhs(excluding import). Both have GTX 880m SLI which is 10% more powerful than the old TITAN. Eurcom even packs a desktop core i7 4770K CPU whereas AW has the core i7 4960XM. That's "i7+titan" equivalent performance. Now considering the total cost of both my laptops, which is round about to 1.8 lakhs,* if I were in US* one of these could have been in my hands now(But I doubt I'd like something that bulky).
> 
> ...


 btw is it 1.8 lakh each or 1.8 lakh for both???


- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Besides I can play all games at near ultra(1080p) and most at ultra anyway, what more do I need? I'mma* replace this laptop in a year or two.*



you must be really loaded .........

dude srsly what do u do??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], i guess I'll be looking forward to get that Y500 with sli


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]: What he / she does is entirely his / her business, I honestly don't care, won't bother to ask. _Loaded_ is a relative term too  

What is _not_ one's business though, is spreading around misinformed / biased comments which can mislead the newcomers into no extent and associatively wasting lots of money and that's the sad part of this topic, and what actually bothers me a lot. It will be and is any community's disgrace, and if I am not wrong TDF is the most active Indian Tech community. So think with your brain, kindly.

WE, who are desktop owners will always know and do what we do, what we did. So this thread is practically _non-existent_ to us, however a solid fun and place of humour. So why am I bothering to comment here again? Cause I have nothing better to do at this moment, and I don't do Facebook or those imaginary friendship things


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]: What he / she does is entirely his / her business, I honestly don't care, won't bother to ask. _Loaded_ is a relative term too
> 
> What is _not_ one's business though, is spreading around misinformed / biased comments which can mislead the newcomers into no extent and associatively wasting lots of money and that's the sad part of this topic, and what actually bothers me a lot. It will be and is any community's disgrace, and if I am not wrong TDF is the most active Indian Tech community. So think with your brain, kindly.
> 
> WE, who are desktop owners will always know and do what we do, what we did. So this thread is practically _non-existent_ to us, however a solid fun and place of humour. So why am I bothering to comment here again? Cause I have nothing better to do at this moment, and I don't do Facebook or those imaginary friendship things


Exactly! That's why I commented in the first place. It's sad how much desktop owners are misinformed about laptops and think laptops are so underpowered that they can only play "angry birds". I just corrected some mis-informed people here who don't know that laptops can be upgraded and can provide performance equivalent of a titan.
Desktops are only better than laptops in gaming and heavy rendering. I even dare to say that laptops are more productive than desktops any frakin day.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], i guess I'll be looking forward to get that Y500 with sli



I have already got offers of upto 50k


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Exactly! That's why I commented in the first place. It's sad how much desktop owners are misinformed about laptops and think laptops are so underpowered that they can only play "angry birds". I just corrected some mis-informed people here who don't know that laptops can be upgraded and can provide performance equivalent of a titan.
> Desktops are only better than laptops in gaming and heavy rendering. I even dare to say that laptops are more productive than desktops any frakin day.


It's still irrelevant dude. You are comparing two utterly different things targeted for two different types of users.

When you see the world you need to see from average people's point of view, maybe you and I can afford a pair of Titans, but most people have their whole rig in that budget.

I am a gamer, I am a PC enthusiast, I do other simple tasks too, like browsing, watching movies which can't be watched with family on TV (  ) and slight bit of video converting of my game-plays too. Now I do that on my rig, flawlessly, at 40-50% less budget than a laptop, without generating so much heat. So why on earth would I get a laptop? I seriously doubt how many people travel to every corner to their house and carry their laptop. When they do something they ultimately have to sit somewhere and do the works, and even a bloody lazy idiot like me is saying this! As someone said, you connect your laptop to an external display, you use a separate keyboard, mouse, so it's basically desktop materials you are using, it's the whole experience that matters, along with superior hardware of course. If you say laptop that'd mean that squared box only, nothing attached to it.

Desktops are better than laptop for any or every sort of work which doesn't require portability (for portability nowadays some sodding tablets can do the work of a laptop), let alone gaming / heavy rendering works, they are way more durable, consistent too, and I bet you know and believe that too, but you are just in a point of your life where for whatever reasons you can't have a desktop, well I get it. Back in 2006 when I used to sit back on my Fiat Palio and had no job and see some other person's 3 series going past me I just felt sad each time I saw those bloody cars, and kept saying to my mind, hey frak it, that has four wheels, this has four wheels too, what's the difference anyway.....but somewhere in my mind I had that urge.....and it's 2014, maybe some other kid now sees me and feels the same....but on those days I never (I was with a different username in TDF that time) believed or said anywhere that my car was more productive or better than that 320d even when mine was at least 6 times less priced.

I am confident that this will be my last post here.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 29, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> It's still irrelevant dude. You are comparing two utterly different things targeted for two different types of users.
> 
> When you see the world you need to see from average people's point of view, maybe you and I can afford a pair of Titans, but most people have their whole rig in that budget.
> 
> ...



I agree with you bro.
That's why my company, who happens to be a manufacturer, started rolling out elitebook 9470m and 849G1 ultrabooks for the employees.
All regular guys get ultrabooks and those who have heavy tasks to run get Zbook15 workstations which is heavy like a rock.

desktops are completely replaced in my office by notebooks because with these little things we can work from home. So a notebook is very good for office guys with mobility as a option.

But then again we gamers have our custom PC's that are as good as Workstations. meant to do much more than play games. There are workstation notebooks as well which can do the same thing but you can never achieve the same performance with a notebook, Its just not meant to be that way at that form factor.

Seamon, you are right to a certain extent but people need to decide on multiple factors before they buy a computing device. If I had a job that required me to move a lot, like go to different states, I would prefer my employer to give me a powerful notebook but then again carrying a bulky laptop everywhere will be a pain.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ill give my current situation as an example, my entire house is under renovation minus 2 rooms , my desktops tvs home theaters etc are all lying in one room with soo many wires and I'm comfortably gaming on my laptop (skyrim pn high) , only two wires -power and mouse, if I only had an expensive desktop and no high spec laptop I would have been able to do this , so yeah I think my point must be clear


----------



## srkmish (Apr 29, 2014)

With a desktop and a 10 inch tablet like ipad, laptops seem redundant to me. I can always jailbreak the ipad, can connect a mouse and keyboard and enjoy much more smoothness/battery life than any laptop.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 29, 2014)

srkmish said:


> With a desktop and a 10 inch tablet like ipad, laptops seem redundant to me. I can always jailbreak the ipad, can connect a mouse and keyboard and enjoy much more smoothness/battery life than any laptop.






Lol , I have iPads as well but gaming on tablets or comparing it to laptops is a joke they are good for emails,browsing ,multimedia but mobile games will always be a joke to laptop,pc and console users 
Even remote desktop gaming is a joke,I have an n300 and n900 in my house and games still lag even on a wlan network


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

If you had to choose between a Dodge Challenger and a Maruti 800, what would you choose? 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9d/2010_Dodge_Challenger_RT_Classic.JPG/280px-2010_Dodge_Challenger_RT_Classic.JPG

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9b/Maruti_800_AC.jpg/280px-Maruti_800_AC.jpg

Of course the Maruti 800 is smaller and more fuel efficient, but it cannot compare to the raw power that the Challenger is capable of. Of course as gas prices go up, muscle cars won't be too mainstream, but people who need power would always go in for it.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> Lol , I have iPads as well but gaming on tablets or comparing it to laptops is a joke they are good for emails,browsing ,multimedia but mobile games will always be a joke to laptop,pc and console users
> Even remote desktop gaming is a joke,I have an n300 and n900 in my house and games still lag even on a wlan network



Lagging cannot fully be reduced in remote gaming since it basically re-encodes your gaming video and streams it over your WLAN to your portable device. If the quality of the compression is too high, it might take time to encode at your server as well as decode at the client.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If you had to choose between a Dodge Challenger and a Maruti 800, what would you choose?
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9d/2010_Dodge_Challenger_RT_Classic.JPG/280px-2010_Dodge_Challenger_RT_Classic.JPG
> 
> ...



thats a wrong comparison
a fair one would be monster truck vs hummer
hummer is more logical in this age than a monster truck which cant be taken everywhere


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> thats a wrong comparison
> a fair one would be monster truck vs hummer
> hummer is more logical in this age than a monster truck which cant be taken everywhere



A monster truck still has more power than the Hummer.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 29, 2014)

Ok, after all these comments we can see that laptop's are for people who game everywhere, be it the bathroom, office,train,the bed and desktop's are for people who have a life.... End of discussion, lock the thread

bb.


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> A monster truck still has more power than the Hummer.



The point is your comparison was irrelevant here as we never compared power usage in laptops /desktops.
More people would still go for the 800 while dreaming of the challenger. Whereas most people will buy desktops while dreaming of alienwares.

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> Ok, after all these comments we can see that laptop's are for people who game everywhere, be it the bathroom, office,train,the bed and desktop's are for people who have a life.... End of discussion, lock the thread
> 
> bb.



I sincerely doubt that is the case, hardcore gamers game on pcs due to performance issues(on multiple screens). Laptops are for short occasional bouts.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> The point is your comparison was irrelevant here as we never compared power usage in laptops /desktops.
> More people would still go for the 800 while dreaming of the challenger. Whereas most people will buy desktops while dreaming of alienwares.



First of all, Alienware is very overrated and has the value for money of a white elephant.

Secondly, by power I meant performance, not energy.

A laptop, as of now, is really closed and it is not easy to upgrade your components. Also, heating is still an issue, at least until we ditch silicon for good in favour of graphene. The cooling solutions currently utilized are not very efficient. Therefore, in laptops, it is a constant struggle by manufacturers to find a balance between performance, energy efficiency and form factor.

Also, gaming on a laptop is not a good idea since you cannot push it harder or you would risk burning it up due to the above mentioned heating. A desktop can be pushed in a similar way and it would still function in a stable manner without much risk of burning up.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> I sincerely doubt that is the case, hardcore gamers game on pcs due to performance issues(on multiple screens). Laptops are for short occasional bouts.



Yes..


----------



## snap (Apr 29, 2014)

:sigh: people trying to justify their choices and arguing about silly points rather than answering to posts made by whatthefrak, cilus, harshil etc basically this thread is summed up by whatthefrak's posts. Stop the silly arguments :\


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

Even though alienwares are overpriced, people dream about them and not lenovo gaming laptops. That was my point.

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> :sigh: people trying to justify their choices and arguing about silly points rather than answering to posts made by whatthefrak, cilus, harshil etc basically this thread is summed up by whatthefrak's posts. Stop the silly arguments :\



Nah he's a desktop fanboy.

- - - Updated - - -

I don't need any justification for my purchase, what grieves me is how much people underestimate laptops.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> What about vacations? If you go out then will you wait 2-3 weeks for your "cove"?



if i am on Vacation, technically, i would be on leave from my daily life. and my daily life includes gaming. 

so yeah, if i am on vacation, i would take a leave from gaming too. 

if you play on your vacations too, you need to take a break, IMO. 



seamon said:


> Alienware 18 and Euromcom's top model should cost around 1.8 lakhs(excluding import). Both have GTX 880m SLI which is 10% more powerful than the old TITAN. Eurcom even packs a desktop core i7 4770K CPU whereas AW has the core i7 4960XM. That's "i7+titan" equivalent performance. Now considering the total cost of both my laptops, which is round about to 1.8 lakhs, if I were in US one of these could have been in my hands now(But I doubt I'd like something that bulky).
> 
> Trains have plug points so you can easily game while in them. Hell even some buses have them too. rickshaw  seriously? Oh wait, a rickshaw in Bangalore provides wifi service inside it(google it, there's a TOI article on it), that will probably have plug points inside it too. I have played games in my car too. xD You can actually play quite respectably while on battery.
> 
> In some laptops such as Alienwares and Blade, I think you can play with full performance for an hour or two(on blade).



at that cost i'd get a desktop many times more powerful and which would last longer and look better.

i dont think you'd play on the train with your 1.8L whateva lappy.  so chill.

- - - Updated - - -



Moniyea said:


> I had a desktop four years ago, but now I have a laptop.



this post is the most On Topic. well done!!


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> if i am on Vacation, technically, i would be on leave from my daily life. and my daily life includes gaming.
> 
> so yeah, if i am on vacation, i would take a leave from gaming too.
> 
> ...



Your idea of gaming is is 2-3 hours continuous. Mine is 15 mins. As I said before, in the end it depends on your lifestyle. I don't think anyone needs a break from that kind of gaming. It's very easy to play on trains imo.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, this was a difficult to read thread.

Desktops will be always better than Laptops, period. 

Desktop + Tablet is way better combination as it gives you best of both worlds.



harshilsharma63 said:


> > First of all, you are posting in wrong section. Second, what is the purpose of this thread?
> 
> > Reasons for choosing desktop over laptop:
> 
> ...




I still haven't seen any post which addresses points raised here.


----------



## snap (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Your idea of gaming is is 2-3 hours continuous. *Mine is 15 mins*. As I said before, in the end it depends on your lifestyle. I don't think anyone needs a break from that kind of gaming. It's very easy to play on trains imo.



hmm...


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

snap said:


> hmm...



I don't play much. Just to relax. In bf 4 I wae going from one save point to another per day.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Your idea of gaming is is 2-3 hours continuous. *Mine is 15 mins*. As I said before, in the end it depends on your lifestyle. I don't think anyone needs a break from that kind of gaming. It's very easy to play on trains imo.





lifestyle.  

i thought you said you had high power in your eyes. 

pity, being a gamer.

- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> I still haven't seen any post which addresses points raised here.



after all one cant argue against a fact.


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> lifestyle.
> 
> i thought you said you had high power in your eyes.
> 
> pity, being a gamer.



Actually I played almost the whole year last year and my eye sight improved by 10%. So yeah, how did this even land here ? 

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> > First of all, you are posting in wrong section. Second, what is the purpose of this thread?
> 
> > Reasons for choosing desktop over laptop:
> 
> ...



1.purpose:All out war between laptops and desktops.

Reasons for choosing gaming laptops:
1.upgradabilty.
2.customizabilty.
3.Can be modded.
4.overclockability
5.Easy to clean.
6.Great Ergonomics.
7.Portable


Point 2,3 and 4 are almost the same.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Even though alienwares are overpriced, people dream about them and not lenovo gaming laptops. That was my point.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


u shld consider before posting................


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 29, 2014)

^the correct phrase would be" you should think twice before posting".


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Your idea of gaming is is 2-3 hours continuous. Mine is 15 mins. As I said before, in the end it depends on your lifestyle. I don't think anyone needs a break from that kind of gaming. It's very easy to play on trains imo.



So for 15 mins gaming one would buy a 1.8 lacs laptop. Hmmm. Interesting!!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 29, 2014)

i mean if the guy isn't saying anything doesn't mean that you can say whatever to him............... @mods plz consider this post...........


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> u shld consider before posting................



It's the harsh truth.

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> So for 15 mins gaming one would buy a 1.8 lacs laptop. Hmmm. Interesting!!!



It's 1 lakh and I do other stuff in this.

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> i mean if the guy isn't saying anything doesn't mean that you can say whatever to him............... @mods plz consider this post...........



I mean come on it's absolutely clear that the guy hates laptops.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's the harsh truth.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Still that doesn't mean you or any one else has right to call him names......


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> Still that doesn't mean you or any one else has right to call him names......



I just said he likes desktops. It's very apparent by his posts.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 29, 2014)

If i were a mod u would hav received a warning by now............

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> I just said he likes desktops. It's very apparent by his posts.



calling him a fanboy?


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> If i were a mod u would hav received a warning by now............
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



fanboy:One who likes something very much?

- - - Updated - - -

Is it wrong to be a fanboy?

- - - Updated - - -

Let's continue here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/183288-desktops-vs-laptops-better.html#post2104124


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> fanboy:One who likes something very much?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


i dnt think there is anything left for discussing......... laptop were specially constructed keeping portability in mind so both desktop and laptop serve their purposes......

ok just one more thing i wana ask do u hav a desktop(except the one u mentioned p4)?


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i dnt think there is anything left for discussing......... laptop were specially constructed keeping portability in mind so both desktop and laptop serve their purposes......
> 
> ok just one more thing i wana ask do u hav a desktop(except the one u mentioned p4)?



Nope.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 29, 2014)

if ( you.prefer(laptop) == true || you.prefer(desktop) == true ), do
          buy one;


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Actually I played almost the whole year last year and my eye sight improved by 10%. So yeah, how did this even land here ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Arguable, except for 7th point.

The same and more is available to desktop users for much less price. Desktops offer more value and performance for much less price.


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Arguable, except for 7th point.
> 
> The same and more is available to desktop users for much less price. Desktops offer more value and performance for much less price.



I never denied this point. I fully support the argument that desktops beat laptops in price/performance ratio.

Also, everything is true for gaming laptops. I am not talking about normal laptops.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2014)

Need both. Have both.

Desktop for proper work and proper gaming.

Laptop for the freedom and portability. To continue my work from anywhere.

These days everybody has a laptop. Desktops are secondary though.

Alienware etc should not be called laptops. They are suitcases.

As far as gaming is concerned, proper gaming on laptops which 90% of the people buy is a joke. I'm talking about these ~Rs. 45000, 15.6" and the retarded 1366x768 resolution. Most of these laptops they get easily heated up. They're only good for playing games like DoTA, FIFA etc. Long torture by playing intensive games is not advisable on the 45K ones.

For some reason, laptops have stuck on 1366x768 for over a decade. It is stupidity. I had a 1024x768 monitor in 1998 and my shiny new laptop in 2014 has only 33% more screen space. Funny and stupid.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2014)

I am still waiting for a budget laptop with HD resolution. The day it arrives, would be a revolution.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2014)

^ you mean FHD (1920*1080p) right?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2014)

anything higher than 1366x768 on a mid range laptop.. Full HD is too much to hope for, maybe 900p ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2014)

even Rs 15k crap phones from micromax have fhd these days, so 45-60k laptops should have a FHD or higher screen resolution too.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 30, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ you mean FHD (1920*1080p) right?


HD should mean 1080p. I don't know since when people started differentiating full hd / normal hd etc, but to me HD means 1080p, and 720p is 720p, not any HD.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2014)

People who defined HD Standard thinks and named it that way. HD means 720p or 1280x720 as per the definition , not what people started to thing apart from you.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 30, 2014)

Well I stand corrected in that case.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2014)

We should stick to accepted standards rather than naming things based on what 'we' think.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2014)

Read it in one go..huff..The only thing I learned is Mr wtf has supposedly got a beamer !


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2014)

What people are forgetting I think is that a laptop is also a PC. the term "Laptop" is merely referring to its form factor.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 30, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> A monster truck still has more power than the Hummer.



but can u drive it on any road?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What people are forgetting I think is that a laptop is also a PC. the term "Laptop" is merely referring to its form factor.





in essence this thread like those racist comments where people are attacked based on their skin colors while forgetting the very basic fact that they are all _homo sapiens_

just drawing an analogy. 

you PC racists. 

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> but can u drive it on any road?



the question in lieu of this thread should be: Can you drive it on a desktop as easily as you'd over a laptop. 



- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> > First of all, you are posting in wrong section. Second, what is the purpose of this thread?
> 
> > Reasons for choosing desktop over laptop:
> 
> ...



> pts. 5 and 7 mean the same. 
> pts. 2 and 4 draw the same obvious inference. it also logically infers to pt. 3.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 30, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> in essence this thread like those racist comments where people are attacked based on their skin colors while forgetting the very basic fact that they are all _homo sapiens_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Lol totally agree!!! I'm sure most of them haven't owned a performance laptop before and are just assuming based on past experiences with budget or business laptops 
For me I have devices of all 4 categories - pc,laptop,tablets and consoles
And all reknowned models so I speak of my personal experience only
As for upgrades,if u buy a good config,it'll last long and a logical upgrade is a fresh new one imho
When core 2 duos came out I don't remember anyone upgrading from their old p4s


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 30, 2014)

Tablets IMO probably are the most unavailing devices out there for people having a decent Android Phone and a PC which is a basic bracket practically covering a monumental number of consumers over the world.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lets derive the conclusion through an online CS match. Laptop team vs desktop team. Whoever wins will receive a gaming desktop from the loosing team. And I being the proposer of idea get two gaming desktops from 'each' team.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> *Lol totally agree!!! I'm sure most of them haven't owned a performance laptop before and are just assuming based on past experiences with budget or business laptops *
> For me I have devices of all 4 categories - pc,laptop,tablets and consoles
> And all reknowned models so I speak of my personal experience only
> As for upgrades,if u buy a good config,it'll last long and a logical upgrade is a fresh new one imho
> When core 2 duos came out I don't remember anyone upgrading from their old p4s



yes. now, that we both have reached a consensus, lets put all the laptops in the gas chamber.


----------



## seamon (Apr 30, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Lets derive the conclusion through an online CS match. Laptop team vs desktop team. Whoever wins will receive a gaming desktop from the loosing team. And I being the proposer of idea get two gaming desktops from 'each' team.



Let's play league of legends instead.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> yes. now, that we both have reached a consensus, lets put all the laptops in the gas chamber.



Damn you murderer.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 30, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Lets derive the conclusion through an online CS match. Laptop team vs desktop team. Whoever wins will receive a gaming desktop from the loosing team. And I being the proposer of idea get two gaming desktops from 'each' team.



no love for BF4?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 30, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Lets derive the conclusion through an online CS match. Laptop team vs desktop team. Whoever wins will receive a gaming desktop from the loosing team. And I being the proposer of idea get two gaming desktops from 'each' team.



only on the condition that contest be held in a toilet!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2014)

^ loose motion?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 30, 2014)

^^ good idea, we can give those tablets that cause the same to both players.. 
certainly a far more challenging task then the ones on roadies or khatro ke khiladi..


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

lets do a BR rip. we will take a BRrip from YIFY and encode using handbrake using same params.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah but lets try that in a moving car or at our friends house but without the power cord


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2014)

I can imagine questing in the land of Skyrim seated in a moving car, in a closed and tight spaced environment, with my mousepad flying away everytime the car hits a roadbump, with a shitty ass keyboard and a tiny screen .. I really dream about it everyday, hoping that one day I will be able to do this instead of comfortably sitting on my room..


Spoiler



*files.sharenator.com/no-s600x511-262017.jpg



Regarding friend's house, Id rather enjoy a 64 player battlefield map online with my friends in my home than 1 hour of mobile gaming (WITHOUT a freaking powercord )
Ill admit, powercord logic cracked me up 
The last time i had a lan party was like a year ago..

My point : Even if I favoured laptop gaming, Id still play from home, online.. Thats how real gamers roll
Mostly I play league of legends, a bit of L4D2, and  Battlefield 3.. NONE of them support LAN.. the latest "good" LAN game for me was  Borderlands 2 which was released in 2012..Even then, its a game thats meant to be played regularly not 1-2 bouts of LAN parties.. Thats why, Online is still a better option than LAN party, because I will  be able to level up my character consistently..


PS: How many of you guys had a LAN party lately.. Be honest in your reply, hostellites excluded  because they do not have any other choice 

Adios !


----------



## kkn13 (May 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I can imagine questing in the land of Skyrim seated in a moving car, in a closed and tight spaced environment, with my mousepad flying away everytime the car hits a roadbump, with a shitty ass keyboard and a tiny screen .. I really dream about it everyday, hoping that one day I will be able to do this instead of comfortably sitting on my room..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






Maybe u need a proper car and life then as well as a decent laptop instead of that netbook ur assuming I own 

I guess u have no friends and are wasting ur time on the internet and going to all my posts to post nonsensical bs 
I give u one last chance to stop this NOW
Uve already received a warning about name calling and stuff,its too obvious ur just jelly or wasted to stoop to such levels and u only attack my posts and its u alone most of the times and u ignore the others with my views 
Just ignore my post if u don't agree or lose a post battle in other threads
Just ignore and act like I don't exist instead of childish behaviour
I've ignored u all along but u don't get the idea do u 
Just STOP


----------



## kkn13 (May 1, 2014)

And stop this nonsense in every thread not just this one or u'll prove ur a forum troll


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2014)

Calling you a name, I broke a rule there.. Here I amnt breaking anything  So you can capslock me to death if you want, I wont stop as long as my point is logical

@others, how many of you play have played a core AAA game like call of duty or skyrim on a moving car ?
Like this post, if u havent, like kkn13's post if u have

Okay, an honest query to you friend [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], What games do you play in LAN ?


----------



## nomad47 (May 1, 2014)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] and [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] why don't you guys have a duel and settle this for once and all. It seems like there is a lot of tension in between you too.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2014)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] 
If my point was invalid, Ill leave this thread and never return but in the meantime, answer the queries i just put up


----------



## nomad47 (May 1, 2014)

Played skyrim in my mid range laptop. Got stuck by performance issues in newer games. Don't have money to waste on a gaming laptop (my laptop works just fine for all other purposes). Bought a desktop.


----------



## kkn13 (May 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Calling you a name, I broke a rule there.. Here I amnt breaking anything  So you can capslock me to death if you want, I wont stop as long as my point is logical
> 
> @others, how many of you play have played a core AAA game like call of duty or skyrim on a moving car ?
> Like this post, if u havent, like kkn13's post if u have
> ...






U really think uve got a life doing bs like this 
Just stop


----------



## kkn13 (May 1, 2014)

Maybe u guys have never tried a proper laptop
That thinkpad ur company\college gave isn't for gaming
Neither is that cheap netbook counted
U need a proper laptop not cheap ass stuff to compare to a desktop


----------



## kkn13 (May 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]
> If my point was invalid, Ill leave this thread and never return but in the meantime, answer the queries i just put up






Its a wonder u even have internet at this rate
What is ur point o master
Pls give us ur knowledge which u got from google

:sarcasm:


----------



## nomad47 (May 1, 2014)

This is indeed a miracle that the thread is not locked yet


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 1, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Maybe u guys have never tried a proper laptop
> That thinkpad ur company\college gave isn't for gaming
> Neither is that cheap netbook counted
> U need a proper laptop not cheap ass stuff to compare to a desktop



the thinkpad that my company gave costs 1.1 lacs and its still not for gaming.. so light, highly portable, boots in a flash and finally of course gets the job done in the flight, at the conferences, meetings, in the coffee shop by the beach!


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Maybe u guys have never tried a proper laptop
> That thinkpad ur company\college gave isn't for gaming
> Neither is that cheap netbook counted
> U need a proper laptop not cheap ass stuff to compare to a desktop


ok do u hav what u call a "GAMING LAPTOP"???


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 1, 2014)

dpanshu said:


> Do you own a desktop?


Yes.



dpanshu said:


> Desktops are not selling anymore.


This is plain wrong.



dpanshu said:


> Laptops are fast enough and are not too costly. Also tablets are available cheaply.


Yeah, I agree.



dpanshu said:


> I am stating the facts. Look around there are very few shops selling desktops.


The number of Desktop shops that were there few years ago  have not really reduced.




dpanshu said:


> I want to ask if you own a desktop, what makes you keep one or buy a desktop over other options.
> 
> Is it gaming?
> Is it the way you use it?



For my home use,  I only have a desktop. I use it for everything & that includes gaming.
 - I like the big screen. 
 - I find that I can do things more faster/comfortably on a desktop than a laptop.  I haven't tried any other options.
 - I don't need the portability for my home stuff.
 - I have always upgrade part by part (not too much money) every time all these years & that has worked for me. 


For work, I have both a desktop & a laptop.
 - I need the laptop because at times I need to be able to work from anywhere.
 - I am more comfortable on the the desktop when I am at my primary location.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2014)

My laptop's battery is technically dead . So I have to plug it in always.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 1, 2014)

So you own a portable desktop (going by logic of some people in this thread)


----------



## kkn13 (May 1, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> the thinkpad that my company gave costs 1.1 lacs and its still not for gaming.. so light, highly portable, boots in a flash and finally of course gets the job done in the flight, at the conferences, meetings, in the coffee shop by the beach!






That's not my point, my point is people judge gaming laptops based on how a 1lakh company thinkpad can perform in games 
Or how their cheap netbook performs in games or even what they believe laptops to be just because they don't have one
I have devices from each category,so I always post based on my experience not generalising etc 
I'm not saying desktops or thinkpads or tablets are bad but none should be underestimated but alot of people here don't seem to get that and think desktops are the world and everything else is bs which ofcourse isn't true
I like to bust myths which people make up about products they don't like or don't own etc
I own decent desktops and laptops and use both


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 1, 2014)

then no point of this thread any more, everyone realizes both desktops and laptops have their uses and purposes of their existence.
the rest that don't agree.. ok, enjoy your desktop or laptop.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2014)

almost everyone here have both desktop and laptop and all agree about both of their cons and pros.......

@mods plz close this thread to stop further trolling .........................


----------



## kkn13 (May 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> almost everyone here have both desktop and laptop and all agree about both of their cons and pros.......
> 
> @mods plz close this thread to stop further trolling .........................






Agreed , thread should be locked


----------



## snap (May 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Jesus Christ! This is a ridiculous thread. I'm not sleeping right? I mean I'm awake and I'm reading this type of comment?
> 
> 
> The only disadvantage a desktop impose is someone's inability to upgrade at a timely manner and the patience needed to put together the rig by yourself.
> ...





Spoiler






whatthefrak said:


> It's still irrelevant dude. You are comparing two utterly different things targeted for two different types of users.
> 
> When you see the world you need to see from average people's point of view, maybe you and I can afford a pair of Titans, but most people have their whole rig in that budget.
> 
> ...





harshilsharma63 said:


> > First of all, you are posting in wrong section. Second, what is the purpose of this thread?
> 
> > Reasons for choosing desktop over laptop:
> 
> ...





Cilus said:


> Have you considered the fact that the most powerful Laptop GPU is equivalent to a mid range Desktop GPU. A GTX 780M cannot be compared with a desktop GTX 780 but maximum with a GTX 670? And cost, 880M upgrade in custom made laptop like Clevo, Cyberpower or Eurocom will cost you more than $500. In a matter of fact the most powerful laptop GPU of current time can't max out today's game at 1080P resolution. Now you are shouting like upgrade is possible but a $550 + upgrade is not viable solution in any time. Also MXM slots based Laptops are having very limited choice of GPU as most of the times Laptop manufacturers tailor made the GPU from the original specifications to accommodate heat and power consumption of that specific laptop.
> So you can't just buy any 780M laptop GPU for your upgradable laptop, you have to look for the specific model which is supported by your laptop vendor and you might find that no 780M upgrade is actually available for your lappy.
> 
> Similarly, lets come to the processing power. Even the Intel 4th Generation Core i7 4900QM with a tray price of $570 is far less powerful than a $250 2nd Generation i7 2700K in 95% of cases. So, even though upgrade is possible, they are extremely costly in laptops (Most of the custom configurable Laptops start from $1000 +) and even after buying the most expensive upgrades, you can't match the performance of a upper mid range desktop configuration.






^^This again. now the thread can be locked


----------



## kamal_saran (May 1, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> This is indeed a miracle that the thread is not locked yet



 yaeh truly a miracle


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2014)

mods not listening it seems................


----------



## anirbandd (May 1, 2014)

Reporting this thread for locking. 

Off with the laptops.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 1, 2014)

lol.. everyone asking for it to be locked and keeping the thread  on the top.
why can't you just leave it alone and not look at it if you are not interested in it anymore   OR is this some kind of trolling ?

IMO let it be open & let new people give their opinions.


----------



## snap (May 1, 2014)

Yea no need for locking.


----------



## hsr (May 1, 2014)

I own a desktop, it runs all my games. I wish it had a portable brother that can play _some_ of my favorite games, I bought a laptop. Thread is now closed.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2014)

hsr said:


> I own a desktop, it runs all my games. I wish it had a portable brother that can play _some_ of my favorite games, I bought a laptop. Thread is now closed.


amen.


----------

